# Questions about quarterly estimated taxes



## steve2211 (Jan 15, 2017)

1.I just started ubering this year, am I correct is saying that, assuming I meet the requirements, I do not need to do any quarterly taxes until next year? Or do I estimate by taking the best month and multiplying it by 12 for the year.

2.If I ubered this year and decided to not continue next year, do i still need to do quarterly taxes from the year before?

3.How do I report estimated taxes for state?

4.How would I go about filing for multiple businesses(if I drive for uber, postmates and door dash at the same time)? Do I lump it all in one form or do I file each separately?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

wait for the 1099's, then see if you made any money.

If you log your miles and drive one dead mile for every paid mile the taxes due are close to zero.

you do have an odometer logbook right?


----------



## steve2211 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you. And I do have one, yes.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

steve2211 said:


> 1.I just started ubering this year, am I correct is saying that, assuming I meet the requirements, I do not need to do any quarterly taxes until next year? Or do I estimate by taking the best month and multiplying it by 12 for the year.
> 
> 2.If I ubered this year and decided to not continue next year, do i still need to do quarterly taxes from the year before?
> 
> ...


1. If you're gonna owe more than $1000 at the end of the year you need to pay quarterly taxes. I know, how are you supposed to know before the year is over? The tax code puts the burden and responsibility of estimating entirely on the taxpayer. Guesstimate right, no problem. Guesstimate wrong and you'll pay penalties. That's just the way it is. The safe way would be to always do the quarterlies but like LAuberX stated if you keep a good mileage log your income may always be close to or below 0 with uber.

2. No, estimated taxes are not like payroll. Payroll taxes (form 941's) generally have to be filed every quarter once started. If you owe more than $1000 at the end of the year as a sole proprietor you will pay an underpayment penalty plus interest from the day the estimated tax was due.

3. Most states have online payment systems now. Go to your states Dept. of Revenue and you'll find instructions. Most states are very similar to the federal system. You generally do them at the same time.

4. If the businesses are similar in nature you can combine them. Uber, postmates and dash seem similar enough to me to use one schedule C. You couldn't for example combine your plumbing business with your uber business.


----------

